# National 'Day of Rage' Scheduled For July 15th, 2016



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The idiots plan to be out in force. There is a list of places "to avoid" in the link.

Be Aware, But Not There! National 'Day of Rage' Scheduled For July 15th, 2016 | Zero Hedge


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

They've said it before. 
They'll say it again.
They picked a sucky day.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Hell's bells boys, if we avoid the fight now, they only get stronger.
If you're in any of these areas, show up IN FORCE, and armed. Our boys in blue might need all the backup they can get.
These "peaceful" protests are only scheduled as such so the leaders can claim they tried to avoid violence.
They don't actually care what happens.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Makes as much sense as kkk marches occurring simultaneously across the county in places like Harlem, Watts, se Washington DC and so on.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sigh.

You know, if these people spent more time finding and holding down a job, they'd have little time of energy to spend on rage.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Lovely, I've got to be in downtown Birmingham and Nashville for a few days around then. I can't reschedule.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Sigh.
> 
> You know, if these people spent more time finding and holding down a job, they'd have little time of energy to spend on rage.


That's not part of plan.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I wouldn't go to any of those places on a regular day, let alone on a protest day.

Too bad there is not a way to get from South Georgia to places like the Midwest without going thru Atlanta. I would actually drive 100 miles out of my way to avoid that dump.


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

These people. .. really? Do they really think that being STUPID is gonna help anything?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I am glad I do not live anywhere any of them.

Even if I did they would not stop me from going to where I needed to go.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Nashville I have had to cope with for a short time and it wasn't that bad. Birmingham was a completely different story after dark, but Memphis was off the chain even in daylight. Wifey and I almost got mugged there five years ago at a festival within sight and about a block and a half from a bunch of cops. I had to turn around and stand my ground while Wifey started running towards the Cops and hollering (Now she is always CCW BTW). Scumbags saw what they were in for and crossed the side-street we were on and dodged down a narrow alley. 

Atlanta was almost worse. In the Peachtree area, we twice had POS's try to break into our hotel room with one of those hacker card keys. Wifey's racking of her second favorite traveling companion, (her 18" Mossberg 12ga. pump) settled their thieving asses down. I had to move us to Kennesaw to settle Wifey down. BTW Kennesaw has the lowest crime rate in greater Atlanta area because property owners are required by law to have firearms in their residence. The Cops there were downright right friendly too.

Any time we have to stay overnight there it is always in Kennesaw now.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Atlanta,Chicago,New Orleans, Oakland,Miami,Detroit,New York. All dangerous places everyday. 

I have first hand knowledge of New Orleans and Atlanta, however I love both places. I had a house on Governor Nicholls St in Quarter. 

Atlanta had a couple girlfriends there and visited almost on a weekly basis for quite a while. 

South America and Mexico of course was a whole different dynamic, very dangerous if you don't blend.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Hell's bells boys, if we avoid the fight now, they only get stronger.
> If you're in any of these areas, show up IN FORCE, and armed. Our boys in blue might need all the backup they can get.
> These "peaceful" protests are only scheduled as such so the leaders can claim they tried to avoid violence.
> They don't actually care what happens.


No shit!

But lest we forget the nasty blonde that thinks laws only matter for the little people.

Course we know they don't apply to BLM - right.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Great! One of the location is 100 yards from my wife's job.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

BLM Is a Democrat Front Group - The Rush Limbaugh Show


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

So blacks are slaves to the north now?


----------



## Shopkins (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm located about a 20min drive from one of them. Guess I'll keep loaded. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> Great! One of the location is 100 yards from my wife's job.


Tell her to take Friday off.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What are they wanting; for us normal people to decide it is time to play Cowboys and Dumbasses?

Are they so stupid they can't see they are being played as pawns? Do they not understand they will be terminated, first, as their use is limited?

Yeah; rhetorical questions.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

They are already being stupid here in Houston and it's not Friday yet. Some dumbass shooting at police. Be armed, be careful, and watch your backs.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Denton said:


> What are they wanting; for us normal people to decide it is time to play Cowboys and Dumbasses?
> 
> Are they so stupid they can't see they are being played as pawns? Do they not understand they will be terminated, first, as their use is limited?
> 
> Yeah; rhetorical questions.


Simple answer? No, they don't see it


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Augusta Ga is Atlanta lite. I never go there if I can avoid it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

There are always pawns in an agenda or covert operation. They do not realize their role is only provides them a simple moment of self satisfaction. However, we must become increasingly aware that they are the new majority, and their simple moments have the capacity to tip the remaining balances in our society.

Once you realize that this can happen NOW, you will be able to watch it unfold before your eyes. Prepare and do not be foolish.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> I am glad I do not live anywhere any of them.
> 
> Even if I did they would not stop me from going to where I needed to go.


2nd that.

We went to St Louis after Ferguson to watch a sporting event, never thought twice about it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Any socialist group, such as BLM always has the backing and funding of George Soros. POS.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Any socialist group, such as BLM always has the backing and funding of George Soros. POS.


Hell will have a party when his lard butt finally hits the undertaker's table.

He won't, . . . but they will.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> Hell will have a party when his lard butt finally hits the undertaker's table.
> 
> He won't, . . . but they will.
> 
> ...


His dirt nap is way over due.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

John Galt said:


> Tell her to take Friday off.


She is smart, armed, and trained. She will go to work that day and be just fine. The County PD patrol her business several times daily and she and her employees have a great relationship with them. It would not be either of our style to yield to the hollow threats of a group of social thugs.
Beside wouldn't that be giving the what they want if you shut down your business?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> What are they wanting; for us normal people to decide it is time to play Cowboys and Dumbasses?


In the dialect of liberals, called Politically Correct Speak, that would read Livestock Management Technicians and Indigenous People.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I plan on participating in the "National Day of Rage". My rage will be directed toward:

The Federal Reserve Bank
Goldman Sachs
J.P. Morgan
Citigroup
Bank of America
Wells Fargo
The Democratic Party
The Republican Party
The liars in the Military Industrial / Big Pharma / Entertainment / Education complex

That is to say, it will be no different than any other day for me.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Denton said:


> Sigh.
> 
> You know, if these people spent more time finding and holding down a job, they'd have little time of energy to spend on rage.


why should they. Whitie owes them!!!!!


----------



## Draq wraith (Oct 25, 2015)

Rumor is the goto guy for trump is Mike pence.


----------

